# Ka'anapali Beach resort



## tim17 (Oct 7, 2014)

does anyone know if Diamond Resorts Ka'anapali Beach resort can exchange points with RCI?


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 7, 2014)

KBC is part of Diamond Resorts which exchanges through Interval International.  I checked RCI and they don't list it.  So unless there is some exception, I don't believe you can directly exchange through RCI.


----------



## winger (Oct 8, 2014)

gjw007 said:


> KBC is part of Diamond Resorts which exchanges through Interval International.  I checked RCI and they don't list it.  So unless there is some exception, I don't believe you can directly exchange through RCI.


I do not see KBC listed under rci.com's resort listing, but I am pretty sure I saw it under my cousin's pdf copy of the rci directory (it was call gold points or something like that) last month when I was there for dinner.  I specifically looked for KBC and found it.


----------



## kalima (Oct 8, 2014)

*weeks owners*

I was told weeks owners can exchange through RCI & SFX...with their own acct.


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 9, 2014)

kalima said:


> I was told weeks owners can exchange through RCI & SFX...with their own acct.



This is correct. Traditional weeks owners have access to both RCI and II if they so choose. I suppose the Diamond points program is II-only, but don't know for sure.


----------



## kalima (Oct 9, 2014)

*correct*



JIMinNC said:


> This is correct. Traditional weeks owners have access to both RCI and II if they so choose. I suppose the Diamond points program is II-only, but don't know for sure.



They do only have access to II (Diamond points users). I have a few points and am getting resale deeded week...


----------



## csalter2 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Yes*



kalima said:


> They do only have access to II (Diamond points users). I have a few points and am getting resale deeded week...



Kalimantan,

Deeded owners at KBC have had access to RCI.


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 29, 2014)

gjw007 said:


> KBC is part of Diamond Resorts which exchanges through Interval International.  I checked RCI and they don't list it.  So unless there is some exception, I don't believe you can directly exchange through RCI.



Yes, Kaanapali Beach club is listed in RCI and you can directly exchange. I have stayed the before (traded thru SFX) and loved it.  Not sure why you don't see it...

RCI: Ka'anapali Beach Club (#4985)


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 29, 2014)

Grand Pacific Resorts also rents bonus weeks there, I booked for May 2015.

this list is out of date

http://www.gpxvacations.com/gpx-bonus-week-inventory.aspx


----------

